# First %$#@n scratch/paint chip



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Found my first scratch/paint chip today....seems to be way to early for one of those..its between the drivers door and read passenger. Whats the best way to fix this? Is there any kind of warrenty on paint?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Try dupli-color paint match.
And no warranty on paint.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have an idea of how the scratch happened? The only kind of warranty on paint is paint defects. Is the scratch as big as it looks in the pic?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

The scratch is about 2 inches long, I have no clue how it happened


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> View attachment 10005
> 
> 
> Found my first scratch/paint chip today....seems to be way to early for one of those..its between the drivers door and read passenger. Whats the best way to fix this? Is there any kind of warrenty on paint?


Did you happen to purchase the GMPP warranty? If you didnt, its no big deal but it would help. I purchased it for my cruze when i bought it which was 6 months ago, and three months ago about, i had a rock chip on the roof of my cruze and a scratch on my driver fender along with two ping sized dents in the same fender. Took it to my dealer, i bitched about it and bitched, then they said well "how do you want us to help you"? I said well "I would like a touch up and my two dings pulled out and the scratch taking care of. They didnt argue with me at all. They took my keys and said you will have it back by tomorrow. (they had to repaint the fender because it was too deep to even buff out or try anything. Gotta admit, they did a good job. So i think you can get this taken care of with no headache. Just tell em you believe it was there when you bought it, or just recently happened. I wouldnt tell em you drove it on gravel even if you dont...thats a no no. They wont do any work wether its warranty stuff or not if it was intent damage. Make up a good story and they will believe it more than likely. If you have any questions please ask me.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I found one just the other day on my front bumper. Interestingly, it's the same green color as our hose reel, but I don't think they ever touched. It looks like I can polish it out though.

Can you feel the scratch with your fingernail, or not? If you can feel it, but if it isn't real deep, I'd recommend lightly using a clearcoat pen touch up pen. We've got some, I think they're Duplicolor IIRC. I used that on the scratch that came on my rear bumper when new and it just about disappeared. Better than the touch up paint pen that gobs on the paint. You can use the marker and wipe lightly with a towel to give a nice finish.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My wife found a shopping cart ding a couple a weeks ago. Just got the touch up paint yesterday.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Noticed a paint chip on my trunk lid while waxing the car, today. It's small, to the right of the license plate, and appears to be from a small bubble, or piece of dirt, embedded in the paint from the factory. I also noticed the green ECO badge starting to flake. Hope the dealer will fix both. Here are the pics:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yuck man ...try to buff and polish that out first if and only if that is not to deep..polish buffer polish buffer polish buffer . I really can not see the scratch that well ,, Sunline might be right ,,


----------



## Foamy (Apr 4, 2013)

You could always compound scratches out if there not too deep. If the scratch is only on the clearcoat then getting them out is not too hard. I personally apply a 3M brand compound with a soft cloth.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I found out there is a warranty on paint...but only if its factory defect. I took my cruze back my dealer not too long ago bec I had a blemish to the left of the bowtie on the front bumper. I had already had a case built up with Chevrolet customer care center and my agent told me to call him at his direct line once I got there and after my collision center consultant went over it. I called my agent and got him on speaker phone...we were all talking about this of why the dealer didn't think it wasn't defective..After I told my agent I knew for sure it was there since I bought it, and I had tried to buff it out with my expensive ass polisher, he told my collision consultant to do what they can with it and they will take care of the billing. The dealer ended up doing what they call a 2 step compound and polish. I said well I used an ultimate compound and ultimate polish from meguiars on their DA polisher and it still didn't come out. Apparently this is a hair more aggressive than that is. It did come out. So bottom line here, no one should have any issues getting any paint problems resolved. Just contact Chevrolet customer care center to build up a case. The number is 1-800-222-1020. The staff is always friendly and so welcoming =].


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Patman1776 said:


> I also noticed the green ECO badge starting to flake. Hope the dealer will fix both. Here are the pics:
> 
> View attachment 13074
> View attachment 13075


My eco badge started flaking badly the last time I washed the car. I ended up removing the rest with a little paint stripper. It actually looks kinda nice without any paint on it. The surface is just as shiny as the unpainted part. In fact, I don't see how they expected the green paint to NOT flake off eventually, as the surface is not suitable for paint sticking to it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

eagleco said:


> My eco badge started flaking badly the last time I washed the car. I ended up removing the rest with a little paint stripper. It actually looks kinda nice without any paint on it. The surface is just as shiny as the unpainted part. In fact, I don't see how they expected the green paint to NOT flake off eventually, as the surface is not suitable for paint sticking to it.


I believe that would be warranty Man. Take it to your dealer and have them fix it. I would first call Chevrolet customer care and tell them, so they can start a case file....they will probably have you call them when your at the dealership and put them on speaker when your talking it over with your collision estimator and Chevrolet will most likely authorize the repairs. Even if its the badge, I don't see any reason why Chevrolet or your dealer would refuse anything to fix it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I did a big face palm yesterday!!!! I backed down my street and into my driveway and scraped the rear bumper with my son's portable basketball hoop. Since I am on vacation, I am, waiting to get home to look at/fix. Oh well!!!!!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've gotten a new paint chip since this post. the one thing I don't like about the cruze is the apparent lack of paint durability.







Also the note I left on the red car that did this was not even close to friendly. (check out those socks!)


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

If you do use some touch up and it leaves a larger glob over the scratch, there is a product I found on Amazon called Lagka The Blob Eliminator. I have not used it personally, but the reviews are good and there are videos on YouTube of how to use it. Looks very promising.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I heard the same thing. Autogeek.net carries this stuff and its not bad for the price. Thought about getting it myself 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> I've gotten a new paint chip since this post. the one thing I don't like about the cruze is the apparent lack of paint durability.
> View attachment 15824
> 
> Also the note I left on the red car that did this was not even close to friendly. (check out those socks!)
> View attachment 15825


None of those look like they are into the paint. It's hard to tell from the pics, but they appear that they would all buff out. If you do it yourself, be careful about damaging the surrounding paint. I think I'd start by stopping by a body shop and asking them for a quote. They may have a suggestion or 2 about doing it yourself. There's a lot of products out there to remove scratches, but I found the clearcoat on mine is pretty soft, so be careful. Good luck!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> View attachment 10005
> 
> 
> Found my first scratch/paint chip today....seems to be way to early for one of those..its between the drivers door and read passenger. Whats the best way to fix this? Is there any kind of warrenty on paint?


Can you feel the scratch at all with your finger? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

The first one I posted today is an actual chip, 8th of an inch (this thread is is from January originally) the scratch might buff out, haven't tried yet but the new chip I posted today is an issue to me


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay......well here is a good trick to use. Get some touch up paint from your dealer and get some matches. Shake the paint good then dip the head of the match into the paint and lightly dab and brush the paint on the chip. Put little pressure on it and basically just brush it just enough to cover the chip. I learned that from a Guy who did body work for 30 Years. It is and this is an easier way to apply touch up paint smoother and not in globs. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Wet sand and buff, all but the big chip should work out after buffing.

The big chip is a good candidate for Dr Colorchips. Stuff works awesome and no globbing/doming of the repair.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I believe that would be warranty Man. Take it to your dealer and have them fix it. I would first call Chevrolet customer care and tell them, so they can start a case file....they will probably have you call them when your at the dealership and put them on speaker when your talking it over with your collision estimator and Chevrolet will most likely authorize the repairs. Even if its the badge, I don't see any reason why Chevrolet or your dealer would refuse anything to fix it.


You are right that I could have the eco badge replaced under warranty. Since it is not a serious issue, merely a minor cosmetic item, I decided to remove the rest of the paint. I could already tell from the paint that flaked off that it would match the unpainted portion. 

Unless Chevrolet has changed the way the eco badge is made, the green paint on the new one would probably start flaking off within two years anyway. There is no way paint is going to stick to that surface for any length of time.

I just had my car in under warranty two weeks ago to replace the front springs, and about six weeks ago to replace the struts. My dealer messed up on that one by not replacing both at the same time, They were oddly unaware that the new redesigned struts required new springs, leaving my car sagging by 1" in front, causing me to scrape my air dam on numerous driveways. Considering how that all played out, which included me calling Chevrolet and starting a case file, I can live without the green paint on my eco badge.

This is what my eco badge now looks like:


----------

